# PBS "Kill/Capture" documentary



## Ravage (May 12, 2011)

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/kill-capture/

Inside the military's extraordinary secret campaign to take out thousands of Taliban and Al Qaeda fighters.


----------



## RetPara (May 17, 2011)

National Geographic ran one Sunday that seemed pretty good.


----------

